# WMRC 07/08 Indoor Season



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

WE are still working on the track getting everything ready. Me and Marty was there all day Saturday. We replaced a few section of old carpet, tighten the carpet and now we are working on the cleaning the borders.
Tony


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Are you going to have the same operating hours?


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

JimRuninit said:


> Are you going to have the same operating hours?


Jim,
Yes, we will be open the same hours as in the past years. We are opening Sept 15th. 
Tony


----------



## dido41 (Dec 2, 2004)

Tony
is there going to be any practice before the 15th


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

dido41 said:


> Tony
> is there going to be any practice before the 15th


No, We still dont have everything ready yet but we will have it ready by the 15th.
Tony


----------



## dido41 (Dec 2, 2004)

this saterday is the indoor opening.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Tony and Marty, 
We here at RCRCR wish you a great day of racing as you begin your season.
-Fred


----------



## JamesBrink (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey guys,
Looking forward to the opening weekend. See you Saturday!

James


----------



## JimmyJon (Sep 11, 2007)

Tony-

Thanks for all your work on cleaning boards and re-laying carpet. The track lay-out looks great, carpet smooth as ever, and sunglasses required (clean boards).

See you Saturday morning,

JimmyJon


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

JimmyJon said:


> Tony-
> 
> Thanks for all your work on cleaning boards and re-laying carpet. The track lay-out looks great, carpet smooth as ever, and sunglasses required (clean boards).
> 
> ...


Thanks, I took a day off work to get it finished up. Everything is ready for a new season. Hope to see everybody there!
Tony


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

How many sedan guys plan on Going to WMRC's Opening day?


----------



## JimmyJon (Sep 11, 2007)

I heard Chris Mookerman was planning on running with Mike Slayer.


----------



## JimmyJon (Sep 11, 2007)

Saturday September 15, 2007 Doors open at 9am. Racing for Road course starts at 12 noon. Finishing around 4:30pm with mains. 5pm the track is changed over to Stadium track. Stadium 1st. Qualifier at 6pm. Same schedule this year as we had the last three years.

Racing will include: 

1/10 sedan 6 cell or Lipo
1/12 4 Cell Stock
1/12 4 Cell 19 turn
1/12 4 Cell Mod
Mini Cooper 
Big Johnson
Trucks
Buggies
Spec 

Just need 3 to make a class
Racing Fees: $12 for 1st Class $5 for 2nd Class
We will be running brushed and brush-less together with nimh/lipo unless we have enough to split up.

• AMB Digital scoring (personal transponders are encouraged) 
• Men’s & Women’s Restrooms
• Lots of food choices near by
• PVC square boards
Pit tables and chairs are provide with power at the tables.
Very warm environment!!!!


Racing on Saturdays• Doors open @ 9am Racing Starts @ 12pm

Address:
Active Machine & Tool Co.
6778 18th Ave.
Jenison, Mi 49428 

For more information 
Phone 616-581-0495


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

So how did the first week go? Do you guys have a web site up this year?


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Mike Howe said:


> So how did the first week go? Do you guys have a web site up this year?


We had a better turnout that I expected and we had a great time. It's still too early for most people to run indoors but as it get colder, more will show up. We do not have the web site anymore.


----------



## JamesBrink (Apr 17, 2004)

Tony,
The track was in top form this past weekend. The carpet is really smooth and the boards were super clean and white. Thanks!

James


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

tonyw said:


> We had a better turnout that I expected and we had a great time. It's still too early for most people to run indoors but as it get colder, more will show up. We do not have the web site anymore.


Oh that's too bad.. Will you post Results here on the Forum maybe?


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

I Cant Wait To Come This Weekend And Run My 12th Scale With Everyone.

See Ya Saturday


----------



## ALonergan (Apr 15, 2005)

*Setup*

Tony, I have some setup questions for the stadium trucks. I sent you a PM.


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Had a blast running with you guys.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Ben..... 

Be carful using the word "blast". It reminds me of one of your runs at Cleveland.


----------



## pudge4ever (Oct 1, 2007)

*Beginner Questions*

I have recently bought a Asso. Stadium truck. I was wondering what kind of tires you use on carpet tracks. Foam or rubber? i dont know if there is a class for my truck but id at least like to come out and practice during the week. thanks


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

pudge4ever said:


> I have recently bought a Asso. Stadium truck. I was wondering what kind of tires you use on carpet tracks. Foam or rubber? i dont know if there is a class for my truck but id at least like to come out and practice during the week. thanks



you can run foam or rubber, glad to see more associated drivers, lol. ill be out after this coming weekend, im off to pheasant runn to race with brian kinwald, 4wd mod. cant wait to see his x-6 car, im goin to have to get one for next year. so ill see you all in a couple weeks for indoor. 1/12th and stadium again. thats a long day of rc goodness....... lol.

L8R 
apple


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS (Jul 30, 2007)

Roy how did it go Saturday Night??


----------



## Roy Dallier (Sep 7, 2004)

HERSHEYSQUIRTS said:


> Roy how did it go Saturday Night??


I had a lot of fun got home late but had a good time.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!! (Mar 12, 2005)

Fun???!!!


----------



## Roy Dallier (Sep 7, 2004)

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Fun???!!!


 Just fun don't read between the lines


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Due to unforeseen circumstances beyond our control West Michigan RC Racing will cease to have RC Races as of 11/3/07. We would like to THANK everyone very much that has supported us in the last 4 years. 
The Whitehead family


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

sorry to hear that thanks for all the help and support over the years had a great time running with you guys.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!! (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for the past 4 years and the fast programs. I hope you enjoy your time off.

Mike Murray


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

tonyw said:


> Due to unforeseen circumstances beyond our control West Michigan RC Racing will cease to have RC Races as of 11/3/07. We would like to THANK everyone very much that has supported us in the last 4 years.
> The Whitehead family



Will the Whitehead fam still be racing? Or are you guys just taking a break from it ALL together?


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

sorry to hear that tony,

i hope you guys are going to be ok. i hope you keep racing.

see you soon, i hope

jeff


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear that guys, we really had a good time last year at your trophy race, and were looking forward to coming back!

Good luck!
The Indiana boys...


----------

